# Hawaii Reviews for October 2009



## billhall (Oct 4, 2009)

October reviews for Hawaii


----------



## billhall (Oct 4, 2009)

*HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower, Oahu, 9/26/09*

*New Review *


HGVC at the Hilton Hawaiian Village - Lagoon Tower 
Reviewer:  Mike Li​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2009)

*Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club, Kauai, 5/05/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Waiohai Beach Club 
Reviewer:  Allison Lee​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2009)

*HGVC at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites), Oahu, 9/21/09*

*New Review *


Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Waikoloa Beach Resort (Kohala Suites) 
Reviewer:  Mike Li​Island: Big Island​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2009)

*Royal Hawaiian Adventure Club, Oahu, 5/23/09*

*New Review *


Royal Hawaiian Adventure Club 
Reviewer:  Jack & Sara Goodstein​Island: Oahu​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 10, 2009)

*Marriott's Kauai Beach Club, Kauai, 9/25/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Kauai Beach Club    with 4 new pictures 
Reviewer:  Mark Perry​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 12, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 8/11/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:  Eric & Pamela Marquez​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 17, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas, Maui, 9/13/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club - Lahaina and Napili Villas 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 19, 2009)

*Marriott's Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 10/09/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:  Patti Campbell​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 24, 2009)

*Pahio at Bali Hai Villas (Wyndham), Kauai*

*New Review *


Pahio at Bali Hai Villas (Wyndham) 
Reviewer:  Havergal Doherty​Island: Kauai​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------



## billhall (Oct 30, 2009)

*Marriott Maui Ocean Club, Maui, 10/11/09*

*New Review *


Marriott's Maui Ocean Club 
Reviewer:  [name withheld]​Island: Maui​
A Big TUG _*MAHALO*_ for the review! 

The latest reviews and Tips/FAQs can always be found at the *TUG Review Index Page (Click on a Hawaiian island)*


----------

